# Sign up for Fall fish fry dedicated to the memory of Kevin "Get$sum" Duncan



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Lets start a signup for the fish fry Oct. 19th at my house in Onalaska. We should start getting an idea of how many plan to attend and who will be bringing what. 
First we need the cooks to volunteer for those duties.
Be sure to bring your lawn chairs and beverages.
There'll be 4 of us, myself, Crystal, my sister and her husband.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Duke, I will be there. I am PMing you with what I want to bring, just to make sure before I post.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for your hospitality once again, Duke. Don and I will be there. We will bring a dessert and some type of side dish (if you need to know specifics, just let us know). 

Also, we are both available for whatever help you need, whether it be frying, or any other area...Just assign us and let us know our duty.

Thanks Again,
Marsha


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Okay, I discussed it with the sheriff. I will bring a substantial amount of potato salad, and also some Cole slaw.
Donald


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very sorry I cannot make this one....I will be out of town......


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Sunbeam and the Filipino. Will bring a big ol' Nanner Puddin' as usual.
Filipino said she would bring a couple of whole stripers done in the real Asian pineapple sweet & sour sauce if some folks would like a change of pace from fried fish.
Please indicate if you are willing to try it so she might have an idea how many and how large.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> Sunbeam and the Filipino. Will bring a big ol' Nanner Puddin' as usual.
> Filipino said she would bring a couple of whole stripers done in the real Asian pineapple sweet & sour sauce if some folks would like a change of pace from fried fish.
> Please indicate if you are willing to try it so she might have an idea how many and how large.


We would love to try it...Thanks for the offer!


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

Count me in for 2 for the fish fry and 2 for the fillipino style striper! Who would pass up on that??? Sounds awesome.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

That Fillipino style striper--does that involve any kind of actual cooking?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> That Fillipino style striper--does that involve any kind of actual cooking?


I assumed it did, but you know what they say about assume. Now I am curious, is it sushi type Gerold / Rulyn?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Hey Reel Time--can I borrow your tables again? If so, where are they?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Sorry, can't make this one. I'll be out of town. Y'all have fun as always.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I am in. Will have 5 for sure maybe more if the inlaws want to come.

I will handle the cooking again if thats okay with everyone? Will need a couple of preppers to help out and atleast one more cook. 


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

You are the man!!! and the Chief Cook. Thanks as always for volunteering to take on that task. With you at the helm, we know the fish will be good as usual.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

I think there will be about 5 maybe more from our family. 

Thank everyone for putting this on.


----------



## BmacBmac1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Kevin's wife Debbie and I spoke this morning and she asked that I let you know she will be attending.

My wife and I will be attending as well.

Robert - I can be your prep boy or cook.

At this stage, please let me know what is needed and how best I can help.

Thanks - Billy


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay Billy you are now crowned a cook!!!

Marsha i could use you and Don as official 2 cool fish preppers if you would like to help?

Duke how bout oil. Do we need any?



Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I can make it, can help cook if needed. Can bring fryer and french fry cutter and Potatos.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

dbullard said:


> I think I can make it, can help cook if needed. Can bring fryer and french fry cutter and Potatos.


That would be great. Let me know as we get closer.

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

My family reunion is that Saturday. Hate that I can't be there. Yall have fun and don't eat too much. I will be fryin some fish for the family as well.


----------



## BmacBmac1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just got a call from Kevin's daughter. She as well as Kevin's parents will be attending.

Robert - got your PM, I am good with it.

I can bring anything needed.

I do have some WB if needed as well as smoked deer sausage links that Kevin and I made if anyone would like to try some.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

We can always use peanut oil for the frying. My cooker alone holds 7 gallons.
Other things we'll need:
French frys
Hushpuppies
Paper plates
Plastic utensils
Paper towels
tarter sauce
cocktail sauce/ketchup
All the usual stuff for a big fish fry


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I will bring Buttermilk Pies. I have one of those fancy cookers I can bring if needed. 

It will be me and a couple of friends.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Hey Reel Time--can I borrow your tables again? If so, where are they?


Very funny Duke! How can you borrow them again of they never got returned from the last fish fry? Lol!
I mean sure Duke. I think you will find them in your garage!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> Very funny Duke! How can you borrow them again of they never got returned from the last fish fry? Lol!
> I mean sure Duke. I think you will find them in your garage!


Very good Carol, that means you don't need to deliver them!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Duke, I have more than enough fish, and I have it worked out with Robert, to get them.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Great Loy, hope your folks are doing better-take good care of them


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Reel Time said:


> Very funny Duke! How can you borrow them again of they never got returned from the last fish fry? Lol!
> I mean sure Duke. I think you will find them in your garage!


Now that's funny right there......


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Fall fish fry*

Hello Duke

I have had a few issues with my health lately but i should be able to make it this time , i can bring some deserts, paper plates ,forks and knifes , let me know what else i can bring.

I want to thank everyone for your prayers and support during my time of need.

Thanks Terry


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gonna make this one, as well.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I will not make this one Duke, but I do appreciate the invitation. I will be fishing in the CCA tournament in Galveston that day. Maybe I will make the next one.
I know ya'll will have a great time and eat a lot of good fried fish.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Sorry you won't be able to make it Dennis; maybe next spring you'll have a place up here and won't have a long commute to the fish fry!!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I just picked up a 2 pound package of dried okra. So I hope everyone wants some okra.


----------



## fishingcrazy (Sep 9, 2013)

*Myself and Family Will be Attending*

4 in our family and please tell me what we can bring


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> I just picked up a 2 pound package of dried okra. So I hope everyone wants some okra.


Be there early!!!!

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Reel Time, I got this photo and recipe from my Filipino family. Is that roasting size gator still hanging around?
We could make this next fish fry a historic event.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

lx22f/c said:


> Be there early!!!!
> 
> Rob, he will finish it off a mere bushel of okra on his way to Dukes.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Sunbeam said:


> Reel Time, I got this photo and recipe from my Filipino family. Is that roasting size gator still hanging around?
> We could make this next fish fry a historic event.


This is enough to make a foodie pass out from the epicness of it all.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

It would be our pleasure...Just let us know what time you need us to be at Duke's to help...



lx22f/c said:


> Okay Billy you are now crowned a cook!!!
> 
> Marsha i could use you and Don as official 2 cool fish preppers if you would like to help?
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Mattsfishin said:


> I just picked up a 2 pound package of dried okra. So I hope everyone wants some okra.


You're the man, Matt...You come as early as you'd like...LOL!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Robert knows I usually get there early. Sometimes we are short something and I can go get it. It is hard to look at the bag of okra. Sure am glad it is in a foil looking bag so I can not see the okra. I got one of those 2 pound bags that they deliver to the stores. It will stay fresh until I open it saturday.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Hmmm, I've never seen it in those 2 lb. bags. Maybe you should bring it over tomorrow and I'll keep it until the fish fry


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

now that is an idea..........not a GOOD idea, but an idea nonetheless!!!!!!!! lol lol lol


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Robert if y'all need any help or anything else brought just let me know and I'll get it.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I was boiling crawfish for my sons college graduation during the spring one and have a tournament and a family reunion on the 19th sad3sm I gotta start plannin better, sure would like to meet all you nice folks and pay my respects to Kevin. Maybe in the spring ???


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

10 days out. We need a Sticky


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

lx22f/c said:


> 10 days out. We need a Sticky
> 
> Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


Thank you.

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

At this time, I can not be there. I have to be out neat College Station probably all day. If I can make it back, I'll try to stop by to say hello. I apologize but things have come up.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I sure hope we are blessed with typical October weather, like the last few days!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

1 week from now the frying oil will be heating up. Pass the word, the more the merrier. I think forecast calls for rain but we'll be under cover so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> 1 week from now the frying oil will be heating up. Pass the word, the more the merrier. I think forecast calls for rain but we'll be under cover so that shouldn't be a problem.


Rain or no rain. It matters not. It's all about the good times and the fellowship!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Unless the Crappie magically show up in my hole the next week, Danny O and I will bring a side dish.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pet Spoon said:


> Unless the Crappie magically show up in my hole the next week, Danny O and I will bring a side dish.


...Or Duke tries to BBQ the place, down again...LOL


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Pet Spoon said:


> Unless the Crappie magically show up in my hole the next week, Danny O and I will bring a side dish.


We have faith that you will show up with crappie!!!

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

tbone2374 said:


> ...Or Duke tries to BBQ the place, down again...LOL


That was almost one helluva a bonfire.

I cannot make this one guys. Coaching football games and watching 5-6 year olds run the wrong direction on the football field lol

I sure wish I could be there, as we got to meet Kevin at the last fish fry. Have a great time and I will see yall in the spring.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I promise not to do any outside cooking between now and next Saturday so the dwelling should still be in place!!!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*Directions to fish fry*

Directions to fish fry:

Address; 488 Laurel Cove W., Onalaska, Tx 77360
Phone: 936-239-8500
If you are coming from Huntsville, Point Blank area, take 190 east, when you get to Onalaska, turn left at the third red light onto FM 3459

If you are coming from Livingston, take 190 west, when you get to Onalaska, turn right at the first red light onto FM 3459.

Stay on 3459 about .7 miles until you see a sign that says Yaupon Cove and turn right there onto Yaupon Cove Dr. Follow that quite a ways as it twists and turns until it "Ys". Yaupon Cove goes right and Birch goes left--take Birch and stay on it until it "Ts" at Laurel Cove. Turn right onto Laurel Cove and its the first house on the right. Brown stilt house on the water


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Who's bringing French fries?
Hushpuppies?
sliced onions?

I'll have plenty of ice


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Who's bringing French fries?
> Hushpuppies?
> sliced onions?
> 
> I'll have plenty of ice


Hey Duke,

Don and I will be bringing the batter for the hush puppies...Have the arrangement worked out with Robert.

Do you have an approximate count of people attending yet?

Thanks,
Marsha

P.S. Sent you a PM, also...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Duke, could you please all items we still need?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

My sister is bringing some plates, and utensils also, I got a five gallon thing of peanut oil and fish fry.
Anyone got the French fries?
Deviled Egss!!! anyone bringing deviled eggs?????


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Suggestion to all those attending the Fish Fry Saturday: Bring your reels (size from Abu 6500 and smaller) with you. :doowapsta


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> My sister is bringing some plates, and utensils also, I got a five gallon thing of peanut oil and fish fry.
> Anyone got the French fries?
> Deviled Egss!!! anyone bringing deviled eggs?????


Duke, I will bring the french fries.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

I will bring a cooler full of water amd soda. what time do you all plan on starting and ending the fish fry. There will be 3 of us.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Cooks and preppers usually show up around 10:00-10:30, we usually eat around 12 or 1 until everyone is stuffed!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

lx22f/c said:


> We have faith that you will show up with crappie!!!
> 
> Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


The Crappie are not cooperating on our end. So it looks like Danny O and I will be bringing a couple of side dishes, and a few Chi Alpha gals will come with Kelsey. We'll have between 4-8 people.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

As I mentioned before, I am bringing enough potato salad that I think will serve everyone.


----------



## BmacBmac1 (Mar 10, 2010)

What is still needed?


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have 8 bags (roughly 50 filets) of fish in the freezer from my last two trips if we need more fish. Just let me know.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I don't know how much propane is in my tanks, so someone might bring a tank just in case. Still might need more peanut oil, paper towels. Shadslinger said he had plenty of fish plus we are going in the morning so I'm sure we'll limit out and have really fresh for Saturday. (I have plenty in the freezer for backup)


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Oil is covered
Propane covered 
What else????? 


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## BmacBmac1 (Mar 10, 2010)

I will take care of the paper towels. Have propane as well if needed.


----------



## tatchley (Feb 3, 2011)

I so enjoyed the one 2C fish fry that I got to attend, but hate having to miss this one. I have to be a family day event at UT-Austin. Celebrate Kevin's memory...only met him once, but he can't help but be remembered. Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

lx22f/c said:


> What else?????


Just bring your reels that you use casting, jigging or trolling in the lake.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Just bring your reels that you use casting, jigging or trolling in the lake.


Rod and reels or just reels


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> As I mentioned before, I am bringing enough potato salad that I think will serve everyone.


Are you bringing the Coleslaw also?

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## BmacBmac1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Just bring your reels that you use casting, jigging or trolling in the lake.


ALL of them ! .....,


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll make the deviled eggs.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> My sister is bringing some plates, and utensils also, I got a five gallon thing of peanut oil and fish fry.
> Anyone got the French fries?
> Deviled Egss!!! anyone bringing deviled eggs?????


Bring the french fry cutter and tatars


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

I would like to come and meet all you 2coolers,Put a face with the names.I can bring any thing you need ,or I can prep or cook .let me know thanks.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

It's nearly time; tomorrow's the day for the umpteenth biannual 2 cool fish fry at Lake Livingston. Come one come all, bring your friends and lawn chairs. My sister, brother in law and I went out with Shadslinger and his deck hand Jake this morning and got three limits of white bass and a nice catfish, so there's gonna be some really fresh fish tomorrow along with all kinds of other goodies to eat. Eating time is around 12:00 or 1:00, visiting time is from 10:00 till we're all too stuffed to move.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

On my way!!!! 


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

lx22f/c said:


> Are you bringing the Coleslaw also?
> 
> Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


Oops, just saw this. I am bringing a gallon of cole slaw, but 2 gallons of potato salad.

I bought single servings to test first, and really liked the potato salad!


----------



## BmacBmac1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hope to be there 10/10:30. Picking up Debbie and then on our way.

Got plenty of oil and paper towels, anything else needed ????


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Folks. Sorry but I will be missing this one. Got last minute work DUMPED on me last night.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's our forecast for the fry. Beautiful!
WooHoo!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

danmanfish said:


> Folks. Sorry but I will be missing this one. Got last minute work DUMPED on me last night.


work can wait.. see you guys in a bit..


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

*Last Minute RSVP - One - What can I bring*

At least twice I have planned to come and someone in the family has gotten sick at the last minute. This time reversal. At the 11th hour plus I can come. What can I bring? Guessing someone bringing something has had to cancel last minute. Will call Duke in a few if I dont get a response here.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## MrTroutsnot (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks again Duke, it was a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

It was a great gathering. Glad to meet some old and some new 2coolers. That's Duke and everyone.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

The weather was kind to us today for sure. Sounds like another great 2cool event. I fried up flounder for 25 and it sure was good. Time to get some more.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the fish fry. Had a good time and ate a lot of fish. Looking forward to the next one.


----------

